# Backflow EXAM Questions



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

What kind of questions might come as a surprise on the exam? Is there anything that you thought wouldn't be on the exam, didn't focus on it much, and it was there?

I am currently taking the AWWA's backflow course at George Brown and will be doing the exam in April. 

Thanks for the help! Wish me luck.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I do not have backflow certs, but I plan on taking the course eventually. Who is teaching the course, Rainer B?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Typically it's either Brian heyl or Marc Leslie, I took the back flow course at gb and heyl was my teacher, the exam is basically ALL about servicing the devices and knowing what to look for when their is a failure, contact mr Leslie, he is extremely helpful and usually will give you some good answers.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie is teaching the course.

Where online can I get some information on servicing BFP? I tried looking at manufacturer websites, but am having a hard time finding "service manuals" to the devices.

Also, should I expect a lot of math? Calculating head pressure at the bottom of a riser etc?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*All dictated by the state you're taking it in*

If you were tennessee, you better get your thinking cap on.


Most likely troubleshooting questions like, 


Determine what check is bad in RPBA with the possibility of a failed test cock. :laughing:

They might also ask what spring tension is on common modules.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

markb said:


> Leslie is teaching the course.
> 
> Where online can I get some information on servicing BFP? I tried looking at manufacturer websites, but am having a hard time finding "service manuals" to the devices.
> 
> Also, should I expect a lot of math? Calculating head pressure at the bottom of a riser etc?


Not a whole lot of math, you need to understand all the devices and how they work and why they do what they do, I found the back flow exam to be harder than the cfq, there is a lot of questions dealing with the rp


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

FYI, if anyone wants backflow repair and maintainance manuals, I just found the new Conbraco website has all the manuals online.

http://www.apollovalves.com/techlibrary/productdocs.asp?type=manuals


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Watts website is a wealth of BFP information


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Our exam had (2) parts: written and a practical in the JATC's wet lab.

For the written, (it's been a while) I remember being asked questions about:
Back-siphoning vs. back-pressure.
Guage pressure vs. absolute pressure
Does an AVB protect against back-pressure? Ans: No
What is a barometric loop?
What is the best means of back-flow prevention known? Ans: an air gap
Are the #1 and #2 check valve springs on an RPZ inter-changeable? Ans: No
What is the minimum air gap allowed? Ans: Twice the effective opening but never less than 1" (my code; not sure about yours).


----------

